# President Obama Gun and Ammo Salesman of the Year



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2009)

I went to Wal-mart today and they were nearly out of ammunition.

I wanted some .22 LR...completely out...out of .223...out of .380...out of .45 and .30-30 and .270 ammunition. I couldn't believe it. The guy behind the couter said they were all on backorder and they didn't know when they would get anything in.




> *Is Obama the top gun salesman of the Year?*​
> Jim Shepherd, the man behind the popular Outdoor Wire Web site, says that President Barack Obama is the reason for the unprecedented demand for firearms by nervous American consumers.
> 
> Shepherd says: "For me, it was a simple fact of recognizing that without [Obama] frightening consumers into action, the firearms industry might be suffering the same sort of business slumps that have befallen the automotive and housing industries."...
> ...


 

Is Obama the top gun salesman of the Year? - Inside Outside - Washington Times - Politics, Breaking News, US and World News


----------



## Diuretic (Jan 25, 2009)

See?  He's stimulating the economy!


----------



## Modbert (Jan 25, 2009)

And the real reason why the NRA made the smears that Obama was going to take away people's guns come out.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2009)

Modbert said:


> And the real reason why the NRA made the smears that Obama was going to take away people's guns come out.


 

Not smears,  his voting record.


----------



## Modbert (Jan 25, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > And the real reason why the NRA made the smears that Obama was going to take away people's guns come out.
> ...



FactCheck.org: NRA Targets Obama

Most of the NRA claims are false and misleading.

The rest were true at a time back in either 2000 and 2004. However, if a man can not change his political convictions in this country ever then I don't know what to say. You can bring up his prior voting record that MIGHT show something that MIGHT happen but the reality is that Obama has not proposed anything in this election cycle that would take away Gun Owners right to bear arms.



> Obama (Sept. 5): The bottom line is this. If you&#8217;ve got a rifle, you&#8217;ve got a shotgun, you&#8217;ve got a gun in your house, I&#8217;m not taking it away. Alright? So they can keep on talking about it but this is just not true. And by the way, here&#8217;s another thing you&#8217;ve got to understand. Even if I wanted to take it away, I couldn&#8217;t get it done. I don&#8217;t have the votes in Congress


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jan 25, 2009)

Modbert said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...



In order to accept that he has changed his political convictions he must demonstrate it. Thus far, he has not.


----------



## Modbert (Jan 25, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> In order to accept that he has changed his political convictions he must demonstrate it. Thus far, he has not.



Thus far he has not done anything for or against Guns in this country as President.

So how can you judge him currently? You may judge the Obama of 1996 or 2000 if you so choose, but the Obama of 2009 you have no substance in reason for doing so.


----------



## Angel Heart (Jan 25, 2009)

If Obama does make moves toward gun control, will you march with us Robert?


----------



## Modbert (Jan 25, 2009)

Angel Heart said:


> If Obama does make moves toward gun control, will you march with us Robert?



Depends on what Angel. I am all for the right to bear arms. However, I am also for reasonable gun control.

Guns do require some form of regulation/laws. Guns should not be in bars for example. Guns should not be carried into school by students or teachers. Guns in any school zone should be carried by Law Enforcement officals except in an emergency.

Being in High School, I can tell you straight out that I wouldn't trust many with a gun in a time of crisis including many of my friends.

Guns should not be sold to children, ex-convicts, mentally incapable people.

I do not believe someone needs a RPG in their home to protect themselves. I do not believe that someone needs a AK-47 either. Am I fine with something like a shotgun? Yes.

I really don't know how far people like you and MO want to go in getting rid of Gun Control. Having everybody carrying guns is a insane idea considering what the norm is for people who get into arguments or situations that include anger.

Someone can be perfectly fine when they buy the gun, but say they find their wife in bed with another man. What do you hear happens so often?

Obama is right when he says the rights of hunters must be protected but so must the lives of non-hunters such as the children in Chicago who are shot down.

And yes, I've heard the argument many times that illegal guns are the main root.

However, what were the guns from with the two worst school shootings in history of the U.S. (Columbine and Virginia Tech).

Columbine, the guns were bought through a straw purchase at a Gun show. Perfectly legally for the original buyer. They would of bought them themselves had they been legal age.

Virginia Tech, Cho bought his guns in a legal manner despite being in violation of the 1968 Federal Law.

So yes, more needs to be done with the gun laws in our country. The NRA and others can feel that perhaps all but a few of our gun laws should be taken away, but then guns can be put into the hands of these murderers just as easy.

But just because "these murderers will get the weapons if they try hard enough" is no good argument to repeal all gun laws. Because when we apply that logic elsewhere, we should get rid of all laws pertaining to crime and punishment since people still commit such crimes.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2009)

Modbert said:


> Thus far he has not done anything for or against Guns in this country as President.
> 
> So how can you judge him currently? You may judge the Obama of 1996 or 2000 if you so choose, but the Obama of 2009 you have no substance in reason for doing so.


 






Obama endorsed Illinois handgun ban 

Obama was being misleading when he denied that his handwriting had been on a document endorsing a state ban on the sale and possession of handguns in Illinois. Obama responded, "No, my writing wasn't on that particular questionnaire. As I said, I have never favored an all-out ban on handguns."

Actually, Obama's writing was on the 1996 document, which was filed when Obama was running for the Illinois state Senate. A Chicago nonprofit, Independent Voters of Illinois, had this question, and Obama took hard line:


*35. Do you support state legislation to:*
*a. ban the manufacture, sale and possession of handguns? Yes.*
*b. ban assault weapons? Yes.*
*c. mandatory waiting periods and background checks? Yes. *

Obama's campaign said, "Sen. Obama didn't fill out these state Senate questionnaires--a staffer did--and there are several answers that didn't reflect his views then or now. He may have jotted some notes on the front page of the questionnaire, but some answers didn't reflect his views."
On the DC handgun ban Obama says:


First Obama says he believes the ban is constitutional.

When it is overturned he denies saying that.

Obama then said he believes "that the Constitution confers an individual right to bear arms. *But just because you have an individual right does not mean that the* *state or local government can't constrain the exercise of that right*."
Bans Obama doesn't deny:

<DL><DD>Semi-automatic rifles able to accept detachable magazines and two or more of the following: </DD></DL><DL><DD>

Folding stock
Conspicuous pistol grip
Bayonet mount
Flash suppressor, or threaded barrel designed to accommodate one
</DD></DL><DL><DD>Semi-automatic pistols with detachable magazines and two or more of the following: </DD></DL><DL><DD>

Magazine that attaches outside the pistol grip
Threaded barrel to attach barrel extender, flash suppressor, handgrip, or silencer
Barrel shroud that can be used as a hand-hold
Unloaded weight of 50 oz (1.4 kg) or more
A semi-automatic version of an automatic firearm
</DD></DL>

<DL><DD>Semi-automatic shotguns with two or more of the following: </DD></DL><DL><DD>

Folding or telescoping stock
Pistol grip
Fixed capacity of more than 5 rounds
Detachable magazine
</DD></DL>

High Cap Magazines
 
Barack Obama on Gun Control

Gun control: Election Center 2008 - CNN.com

AWB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Modbert (Jan 25, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Obama endorsed Illinois handgun ban
> 
> Obama was being misleading when he denied that his handwriting had been on a document endorsing a state ban on the sale and possession of handguns in Illinois. Obama responded, "No, my writing wasn't on that particular questionnaire. As I said, I have never favored an all-out ban on handguns."





MO, you're showing a bit of gun bias when it comes to Obama on Gun Control. How he voted then is not how he is voting now. He has not proposed any handgun ban in this election cycle and he wouldn't get the votes anyway if he wanted to as he already stated.



> Q: When you were in the state senate, you talked about licensing and registering gun owners. Would you do that as president?
> 
> A: I don't think that we can get that done. But what we can do is to provide just some common-sense enforcement. The efforts by law enforcement to obtain the information required to trace back guns that have been used in crimes to unscrupulous gun dealers. As president, I intend to make it happen. *We essentially have two realities, when it comes to guns, in this country. You've got the tradition of lawful gun ownership. It is very important for many Americans to be able to hunt, fish, take their kids out, teach them how to shoot. Then you've got the reality of 34 Chicago public school students who get shot down on the streets of Chicago. We can reconcile those two realities by making sure the Second Amendment is respected and that people are able to lawfully own guns, but that we also start cracking down on the kinds of abuses of firearms that we see on the streets*.



He's right when he says what I bolded especially.

Obama also voted for Concealed Carry for Retired Police Officers.



> I believe in keeping guns out of our inner cities, and that our leaders must say so in the face of the gun manfuacturer's lobby. But I also believe that when a gangbanger shoots indiscriminately into a crowd because he feels someone disrespected him, we have a problem of morality. *Not only do ew need to punish thatman for his crime, but we need to acknowledge that there's a hole in his heart, one that government programs alone may not be able to repair*



Sounds like some Gun taking away Liberal to you?

I see nothing wrong with this:



> Voted for 2005 amendment placing restrictions on rifle ammunition that is "designed or marketed" to be armor-piercing.



Ducks and Bears do not wear armor. Criminals use armor-piercing bullets and use them against police officers.



> Supports making guns childproof and voted for 2005 child safety lock amendment



Heartless Bastard? 



> Voted for 2006 amendment prohibiting confiscation of firearms from private citizens, particularly during times of crisis or emergency



Damn him! Trying to take away our G-..


As you can see, Obama isn't trying to take away people's guns. 

The problem is, people are always referring to the 2nd amendment when saying why Assault Weapons shouldn't be banned. The irony of it is that Assault Weapons weren't around during the time of the Founding Fathers. So there really is no way to determine what they would of thought of AK-47s and M-4s.

But again, judge the Obama of 1996 or 2000 that supported such bans. However, you can't say or judge the Obama of the present on Guns as he has not done anything in his current Administration on them.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2009)

Modbert said:


> Guns do require some form of regulation/laws. Guns should not be in bars for example. Guns should not be carried into school by students or teachers. Guns in any school zone should be carried by Law Enforcement officals except in an emergency.
> 
> Being in High School, I can tell you straight out that I wouldn't trust many with a gun in a time of crisis including many of my friends.
> 
> Guns should not be sold to children, ex-convicts, mentally incapable people.


 
These are already laws.  College students over 18 want the right to carry a firearm.  How many times have you said in the 'lower the drinking age' thread that old enough to vote, old enough to serve in the armed forces is old enough to drink?  If an 18 year old is resposible enough to do all the above, isn't he or she responsible enough to carry a firearm?

I'm just asking,  I'm of two minds on the subject.



Modbert said:


> I do not believe someone needs a RPG in their home to protect themselves. I do not believe that someone needs a AK-47 either. Am I fine with something like a shotgun? Yes.


 
The whole RPG thing is totally out of left field.

As for the semi-automatic version of the AK-47,  it is no different than any other semi-automatic rifle to anyone who has knowledge of firearms.  Civilian purchases of fully automatic weapons have been restricted to collectors for almost 75 years. 



Modbert said:


> I really don't know how far people like you and MO want to go in getting rid of Gun Control. Having everybody carrying guns is a insane idea considering what the norm is for people who get into arguments or situations that include anger.
> 
> Someone can be perfectly fine when they buy the gun, but say they find their wife in bed with another man. What do you hear happens so often?


 
A fallacious argument,  a man who would resort to murder doesn't under this circumstance could use a knife, a bat or virtually any object in the room to achieve that result.




Modbert said:


> However, what were the guns from with the two worst school shootings in history of the U.S. (Columbine and Virginia Tech).
> 
> Columbine, the guns were bought through a straw purchase at a Gun show. Perfectly legally for the original buyer. They would of bought them themselves had they been legal age.
> 
> Virginia Tech, Cho bought his guns in a legal manner despite being in violation of the 1968 Federal Law.


 

First, a strawman purchase is totally illegal.  Second,  what form of gun control could stop a strawman purchase.  Third, how could Cho buy a gun "in a legal manner" and be "in violation of the 1968 Federal Law"?


----------



## Modbert (Jan 25, 2009)

Missourian said:


> These are already laws.  College students over 18 want the right to carry a firearm.  How many times have you said in the 'lower the drinking age' thread that old enough to vote, old enough to serve in the armed forces is old enough to drink?  If an 18 year old is resposible enough to do all the above, isn't he or she responsible enough to carry a firearm?
> 
> I'm just asking,  I'm of two minds on the subject.
> 
> ...



1.) 18 is certainly old enough to carry a firearm, just not on campus. Let me give you a situation, classroom full of students with guns. One student gets up and begins to shoot his fellow students in the middle of the room. Who do you think is going to kill more people? Him or the Fellow students when they all get up to shoot him at the same time and accidently shoot each other?

2.) What sort of hunting do you need an AK-47 for? I see no reason why something like a Shotgun could not be used.

3.) I didn't realize that it became suddenly easier to run up to a person and use a bat/knife then to simply take out your gun and unload.

4.) I realize strawman purchases are illegal, but the guns were originally still obtained through legal means. Cho bought the guns from a gun store however since the gun laws had flaws in them, he could still get guns. That is why I originally told Angel that it depends because work is still needed on gun laws in this country.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2009)

Modbert said:


> As you can see, Obama isn't trying to take away people's guns.
> 
> The problem is, people are always referring to the 2nd amendment when saying why Assault Weapons shouldn't be banned. *The irony of it is that Assault Weapons weren't around during the time of the Founding Fathers.* So there really is no way to determine what they would of thought of AK-47s and M-4s.


 
Well what kind of weapons do you thing they had Rob..."this may tickle a little" weapons or perhaps "Could leave you with a nasty welt" weapons?



Modbert said:


> *But again, judge the Obama of 1996 or 2000 that supported such bans.* However, you can't say or judge the Obama of the present on Guns as he has not done anything in his current Administration on them.


 
That is the whole point of this thread.  People *are* judging him by his support for bans and are buying firearms in record numbers.  

Once again, it's not an NRA smear that is propelling Americans to gunshops nationwide...it's President Obama's record.  

If you don't judge a man on his record, what do you use?



I


----------



## elvis (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think we need an excuse to carry AK47's.  The question you asked about the AK47's could be applied to handguns.  I don't see why machine guns are illegal, honestly.


----------



## elvis (Jan 25, 2009)

How much damage can Obama do to gun rights with the recent Supreme Court decision?


----------



## Modbert (Jan 25, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see, Obama isn't trying to take away people's guns.
> ...



You can judge most men on their record. However, I would judge Obama on what he does in office like you would any other President. If people had judged Bush on simply being a Republican then they wouldn't of probably thought he'd support the bailout but he did.

You have to admit however that the NRA committed several smears against Obama in their pamplets. Another thing, this thread is judging Obama on yesterday, not today.

And really, going to play the same semantics I saw in the other thread? Want me to be more specific? They didn't have freakin AK-47s back then. So you cannot say the opinions of the founding fathers on such weapons.


----------



## Modbert (Jan 25, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> I don't think we need an excuse to carry AK47's.  The question you asked about the AK47's could be applied to handguns.  I don't see why machine guns are illegal, honestly.



You do realize putting handguns and AK-47s into the same category is insane correct?

There is NO REASON why anyone needs an AK-47 especially to carry around on their persons.


----------



## elvis (Jan 25, 2009)

Modbert said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...



The second amendment doesn't say anything about handguns, either.  Using your argument, Obama could take away handgus just as easily as AK47s.


----------



## elvis (Jan 25, 2009)

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think we need an excuse to carry AK47's.  The question you asked about the AK47's could be applied to handguns.  I don't see why machine guns are illegal, honestly.
> ...



No one needs a handgun either.  It's a right.


----------



## Modbert (Jan 25, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Actually, noticed I edited that before you posted that. I felt that was wrong to say for the exact reason you stated.


----------



## Modbert (Jan 25, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Handguns for self-defense when law enforcement is unable to protect you.

AK-47s are rarely ever used for self-defense. I know if I were to want to defend my home, it'd be with a shotgun.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2009)

Modbert said:


> 1.) 18 is certainly old enough to carry a firearm, just not on campus. Let me give you a situation, classroom full of students with guns. One student gets up and begins to shoot his fellow students in the middle of the room. Who do you think is going to kill more people? Him or the Fellow students when they all get up to shoot him at the same time and accidently shoot each other?


 
If they have a CCW they will be well trained. The first one to get his gun out will kill the gunman and the rest will pat him or her on the back.

Now let me give you a situation. A deranged student opens fire in a college building killing 30 people and injuring 17 more and firing at least 174 rounds before he was stopped. How many could have beens saved if some of the students were legally armed?



Modbert said:


> 2.) What sort of hunting do you need an AK-47 for? *I see no reason why something like a Shotgun could not be used.*


 
You need to be better informed.

You can hunt anything with an Ak-47 that is legal to hunt with centerfire ammunition. The AK-47 fires the same round that my deer rifle fires, .30-06, the most popular hunting round in the world.

A shotguns accurate range is less than 70 yards, my AR-15 is well over 1000.



Modbert said:


> 3.) I didn't realize that it became suddenly easier to run up to a person and use a bat/knife then to simply take out your gun and unload.


 

In the bedroom? You must live in a mansion.



Modbert said:


> 4.) I realize strawman purchases are illegal, but the guns were originally still obtained through legal means. Cho bought the guns from a gun store however since the gun laws had flaws in them, he could still get guns. That is why I originally told Angel that it depends because work is still needed on gun laws in this country.


 
Ummm...if the purchase is illegal it is not by "legal means". The "flaw" was that the state did not report Cho's legal status to the NICS. It was illegal for Cho to carry a firearm on school property. That didn't stop him either. It only stops law abiding citizens.

I notice you didn't tackle the "How do you stop strawman purchases".


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2009)

Modbert said:


> You can judge most men on their record. However, I would judge Obama on what he does in office like you would any other President.
> 
> You have to admit however that the NRA committed several smears against Obama in their pamplets. Another thing, this thread is judging Obama on yesterday, not today.


 
I don't think it would be wise to wait until *after* he banned or restricted firearms or taxed ammunition to attempt to buy them.





Modbert said:


> And really, going to play the same semantics I saw in the other thread? Want me to be more specific? They didn't have freakin AK-47s back then. So you cannot say the opinions of the founding fathers on such weapons.


 
The founding fathers didn't have bolt action rifles or repeating rifles either. Lousy argument.

Plus, as I have said many times a semi-auto is a semi auto.

Whether it looks like this:



 
Or this:



 
Or this:​ 



 

They are all the same.​


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2009)

Modbert said:


> Handguns for self-defense when law enforcement is unable to protect you.
> 
> AK-47s are rarely ever used for self-defense. I know if I were to want to defend my home, it'd be with a shotgun.


 

They are also rarely used in crime.




> If assault weapons are so rarely used in crime, why all the hoopla when certain military-style-semi-automatic weapons were banned by the Crime Control Act of 1994? A Washington Post editorial (September 15, 1994) summed it up best: No one should have any illusions about what was accomplished (by the ban). Assault weapons play a part in only a small percentage of crime. *The provision is mainly symbolic; its virtue will be if it turns out to be, as hoped, a stepping stone to broader gun control*.​


 
http://www.guncite.com/gun_control_gcassaul.html


----------



## Diuretic (Jan 25, 2009)

Modbert said:


> Handguns for self-defense when law enforcement is unable to protect you.
> 
> AK-47s are rarely ever used for self-defense. I know if I were to want to defend my home, it'd be with a shotgun.



A handgun is good but it requires a lot of practice to use properly.  A shotgun is excellent for defence.  Many years ago I had cause to arm up beyond normal issue weapons and I bought a Remington 1200.  I practised and practised with it (sounds dumb but there was a good reason for it).


----------



## editec (Jan 25, 2009)

So the gun queers loaded up on ammo and guns just in case Obama decides to ban guns?

This is a problem, why?


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2009)

editec said:


> So the gun queers loaded up on ammo and guns just in case Obama decides to ban guns?
> 
> This is a problem, why?


 

Not a problem, just a shock.


----------



## editec (Jan 25, 2009)

Missourian said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > So the gun queers loaded up on ammo and guns just in case Obama decides to ban guns?
> ...


 
Really?

Given how often you have read people here telling us that Obama is going to steal everybody's precious guns, you didn't expect a spike in gun and ammo sales?


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2009)

editec said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


 

No, I expected a *spike, *but to the supply of a round as prolific as .22 LR totally exausted is unheard of. 

I cannot produce an analogy that would convey to you my surprise when the attendant informed my how many different calibers were completely out of stock. He also was told that the situation was expected to last for some time.

We are talking about *billions *of rounds of ammunition. The annual supply of just .22 LR is as high as 2.5 billion rounds per year, according to Wikipedia.

I don't think anyone imagined a spike of these proportions. I know I didn't.


----------



## Svante (Jan 25, 2009)

Missourian said:


> I went to Wal-mart today and they were nearly out of ammunition.
> 
> I wanted some .22 LR...completely out...out of .223...out of .380...out of .45 and .30-30 and .270 ammunition. I couldn't believe it. The guy behind the couter said they were all on backorder and they didn't know when they would get anything in.


 

m y morfar h e make ammuniition for the lahti.d o you this for the guns?


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2009)

Svante said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Wal-mart today and they were nearly out of ammunition.
> ...


 
I reload my own shotgun shells but not my brass ammo...yet.  I think I may start buying the basic equipment very soon.


----------



## Modbert (Jan 25, 2009)

Missourian said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



You scary people long and hard enough, stuff like this will happen.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 5, 2009)

Missourian said:


> I went to Wal-mart today and they were nearly out of ammunition.
> 
> I wanted some .22 LR...completely out...out of .223...out of .380...out of .45 and .30-30 and .270 ammunition. I couldn't believe it. The guy behind the couter said they were all on backorder and they didn't know when they would get anything in.



I post this on January 25th.  I finally got my 22lr tonight by meeting the truck at 10:30. 
Wal-mart got in one case of 22lr Federal Ammuniton and 1 case of 45 auto. They are still sold out of most ammo (including 22lr as I bought the case that came in) five weeks after my OP.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 5, 2009)

Modbert said:


> And the real reason why the NRA made the smears that Obama was going to take away people's guns come out.



same thing happend under clinton and carter........the people don't trust the left.....


----------



## Detmurds (Mar 5, 2009)

Get your guns, and keep them loaded, the Obama administration will see some hell if he tries to control gun owners.  It will surely be a revolt.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 21, 2009)

I went to the Springfield Missouri Gun Show today and it was PACKED. Most of the long guns and sidearms were outrageously priced...and people were buying like crazy.

President Obama should threaten to ban all stocks...the market will be back to 14,000 by the end of the month.

All I bought was a Ruger Mark I with the 4 3/4 tapered barrel for $200. Not the best price...but I reeeeeaaaallllly wanted it.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 21, 2009)

Pics if anyone's interested:​ 



 



 


 



 

Not too shabby for a 45 year old sidearm.​ 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>


[FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica][SIZE=+1]*50 years of Ruger Auto Pistols - Page One*[/SIZE][/FONT]​</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#cc0000 colSpan=2 height=1>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
[FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica][SIZE=-1]*By Dick Metcalf, Technical Editor, Shooting Times.*[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ruger's centerfire and rimfire autoloading pistols have framed the company's history from beginning to present.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]








[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]he Ruger name in firearms was born in the summer of 1949 when a small advertisement appeared in the pages of the American Rifleman. "The .22 RUGER pistol," it heralded; "the first overall improvement in automatic pistol design since the Browning patent of 1905...for simplicity, strength, and handsomeness it has no equal." There was a sketch of a .22 LR autoloader that had a silhouette resembling a classic Luger without the toggle bolt, and some who saw the ad, in fact, first thought the "R" in Ruger was a misprint, that it was really an announcement for a new .22 Luger. But the full company name at the bottom cleared things up: Sturm, Ruger & Co. Inc., Southport, Connecticut.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Price? A mere $37.50.[/FONT]

*Rimfire Auto Pistols*
Thus appeared what soon became, and remains today, the largest selling, most popular .22 autoloading pistol in history, with over 2,000,000 sold. This first Ruger .22 pistol, soon to be known as the "Standard Model," featured a 4 3/4-inch tapered barrel with six-groove, 1:14 RH-twist rifling. It was definitely different. It had no "slide" as in conventional-form autoloaders but instead employed a cylindrical bolt that operated within a tubular receiver-more resembling a .22 semiauto rifle than other .22 auto pistols. Coil/music wire springs, not conventional flat springs, were used throughout its ... 

(Article continues here 50 years of Ruger Auto Pistols - Page One)<CONTINUED href="http://hunting.about.com/od/guns/l/aast50rugersa.htm" target="_blank" aast50rugersa.htm l guns od hunting.about.com http: <CONTINUED here>
<!-- BEGIN FREQUENCY TEMPLATE --><!--END FREQUENCY TEMPLATE-->


----------



## Missourian (Mar 22, 2009)

Took the Ruger MK I to the range today

8 shots each target @ 25ft






Shoots well but it is a bear to reassemble after cleaning.

The main spring assembly must be just so to thread
the bolt and barrel.

I think it will get easier with practice tho...(just like everything else).​


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 23, 2009)

I too was surprised to find 22lr ammo hard to find. I had to wait in line at wally world to find out they were out. I went to 2 more sporting goods shops before I found a brick of 22 ammo. On top of being hard to find, the price had almost doubled since this time last year. I was able to find 30.06 shells and 12g and 16g shotgun shells pretty easily though. I still am looking for 410 shells.
I was surprised to see gun prices higher than they were a few months ago as well.
I understand some folks are buying for political/economic fears, but I usually buy my ammo twice a year. I live in the mountains, and guide hunts for people with more money than know-how in the winter. I work at a lake renting boats and selling snacks to fishermen in the summer. 
My wife wants a 9mm handgun for protection she says.....
i am trying to tell her that a good hunting rifle is better protection where we are at. At least it can feed you, try shooting an elk with a 9mm even at close range. It is debatable if you or the elk would die.
Even though I couldn't find the 410 shells or the 270 shells, it doesn't mean I am out either.
I have never been faced with the prospect of turning my sights on a human, but once I had the sights set, I don't think it would be a problem.
By the way, the old west cowboys all had a preference for a certain type of firearm- the shotgun. The shotgun is still considered the best all round self protection available. If you really want protection buy a 12 gauge. Most handguns are really just status symbols and are only effective at close range, then only as effective as the skill of the shooter. A shotgun is the easy button-point and shoot, even if you get close it's still deadly.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 14, 2009)

> All Things Considered, April 7, 2009 · An ammunition shortage in the U.S. is affecting police and sheriffs' departments all over the country, as well as gun dealers, from big retailers like Wal-Mart to smaller family-run businesses and online operations.
> 
> Ammunition suppliers say the shortage is due to several factors, including the sheer volume of ammunition heading overseas to fight wars in Iraq and Afghanistan. But they also say the shortage &#8212; as well as a sharp rise in gun sales &#8212; coincided with the election of President Obama, fueled by fears his administration would usher in more restrictive gun laws.
> 
> ...


 
Ammunition shortage still going strong...although it has been somewhat easier to buy in the last few weeks...especially the .22lr and .223.


----------



## Terral (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Missourian:



Missourian said:


> I went to Wal-mart today and they were nearly out of ammunition.



I went to the biggest pawn shop in my area to look at buying some guns. The lady pointed to two large empty glass display cases and told me that two weeks ago both cases were full of handguns, but they only had four left. Half of the display cases were empty at the local gun shop too where the owner says local citizens are afraid of Barack Obama and what he might do next . . . 

BTW, I was raised on a farm and grew up with firearms all my life, but gave my guns away some years ago when leaving to live overseas. But right now I am back in the market to buy all kinds of guns and ammo, because we have millions and millions and millions of Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals running around loose EVERYWHERE and the Gov't is doing nothing to enforce the Rule Of Law. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZPAb50X7tQ[/ame]

The Mexican Drug Cartels are working inside 200 U.S. cities and the idiots in Washington D.C. are trying to find a way to make them citizens. Anybody who thinks Obama is anything but *"Four More Years" of failed Bushenomics and utter chaos* is only fooling himself. The price of guns and ammo is only going higher, so I am making a new investment in my own homeland security before the end of this week. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Iriemon (Apr 16, 2009)

Missourian said:


> I went to Wal-mart today and they were nearly out of ammunition.
> 
> I wanted some .22 LR...completely out...out of .223...out of .380...out of .45 and .30-30 and .270 ammunition. I couldn't believe it. The guy behind the couter said they were all on backorder and they didn't know when they would get anything in.
> 
> ...



Most likely purchased by those prepared to fight for their country and its duly elected government, I'd suppose.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 18, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Missourian:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try here:

Budsgunshop.com


----------

